# New Stereo JVC



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

i bought a JVC KW-XR616 stereo for my goat. i hooked it all up with some kinda connector i bought at pepboys. the connector is for a VW but it worked for the goat car connector. now my question is how could i hook up the steering wheel control buttons to it? :confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Research the steering wheel adapter at Crutchfield or other stores, it's available. Hopefully your stereo supports the adapter.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What you need is the "PAC SWI-JACK" (look it up). I used it on my Clarion unit but it's compatible with Alpine, JVC, and Kenwood as well as Clarion. Keep in mind that while these units control the unit just fine, you lose the readout on the dash that you get with the stock radio.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Make sure to read the instructions very well and they are pretty easy to set up, as long as you read carefully.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The reason that the VWH-1000 harness connector works on the GTO is because the VW Jetta, Passat, etc. of the similar era used a very similar Blaupunkt stereo as their OEM unit. If you didn't have a problem hooking up the harness adapter the steering wheel interface adapter will be a piece of cake.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

is there any kind of antenna adapters for our cars? i've looked and looked and didnt find anything. :confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/antenna-adapter-34382/


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

i went to Best Buy and they hooked me up for 16 bucks. thanks though


----------

